# aide calcul dernier salaire suite licenciement



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je cherche de l'aide pour le calcul de mon dernier salaire. année incomplète 463H : 12 mois = 39H mois, 39H x 4,48 brut soit 174,73 euros brut.
comment faire pour calculer ICCP de juin- juillet-aout 2022 sachant que septembre j'ai travaillé jeudi 1er et vendredi 2 soit 5h50 merci de m 'aider à calculer avec calcul cassation car mon employeur fait le mort donc je voudrais bien prendre les devants mais que ce soit juste aussi, merci.


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors vous allez devoir faire les calculs dans cet ordre précis 

Calculer le salaire de septembre avec le ccc
Calculer la régularisation de salaire 
Calculer l'iccp du 1er juin au 2 septembre 

Pour le ccc vous devez m'indiquer plusieurs choses 
Quels sont les jours et heures que vous travaillez habituellement chaque jour ? 
Combien d'heures de travail par semaine ? 
Votre taux horaire brut contrat


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

De avril 2022 à aout 2022 lundi 11h30/16h30, mardi 8h15/17h30 jeudi 11h30/17h30 vendredi 8h16h30 soit 29h en période scolaire et lundi vendredi 8h15/16h30 et mardi jeudi 8h15/17h30 soit 36h et 2 jours en septembre jeudi 1er 11h30/13h30 et 16h15/17h45 =3,50 et vendredi 11h30/13h30 =2h soit 5,50 la semaine. taux horaire brut 4,48.


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

en resumé 29h en période scolaire et 36 h en période vacances scolaire. en année incomplète


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

puis a partir de septembre juste 2h par semaine jusqu'en mars 2023


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Il faut que tu calcules tes heures potentielles d'accueil sur le mois de septembre pour faire le ccc

Jeudi 1er
Vendredi 2
Semaine du 5
Semaine du 12
Semaine du 19 
Semaine du 26


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

ok mais je me base sur les horaires prévus de septembre soit 2h par semaine?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Vous avez signer un avenant au contrat pour ce changement ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Cette modification devait débuter à partir de quelle date ?


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

non c'était prévu


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

à partir de septembre 2022


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Par contre je ne comprends pas le calcul de votre mensualisation


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

L'avenant démarre quand exactement ? 
Le 1er sept ou au 5 septembre ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Normalement la mensualisation aurait du être calculé sur vos 2 rythmes 
Par exemple 
36 semaines x 29 heures 
11 semaines x 36 heures
Total 

Comment avez vous trouvé ça ????? 
463H : 12 mois = 39H mois, 39H x 4,48 brut soit 174,73 euros brut.


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

c'était prévu 2h par semaine à partir de septembre mais en fait elle me l 'a mise en garde le jeudi alors que je ne devais pas l'avoir et le vendredi uniquement pour le temps de midi comme convenu. c'etait un peu à sa guise elle ne me considérait pas beaucoup.


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Comment avez vous calculez votre mensualisation 
D'où sorte ces 463 heures ???? 

Je ne comprends rien à vos calculs


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Avez vous signer un document pour que votre contrat passe de 29 heures en période école et 36 heures en période vacances à 2 heures ?


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

84,50 pour avril 111h mai, 117h juin 80,50 juillet aout 18h sept 8h oct 8 h nov 7 h dec 5h janvier 9 h fevrier 6 h mars 9 h soit 463h : 12 mois = 39h à mensualiser 39x 4,48= 174,73 non pas d 'avenant


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Non mais c'est une blague ? 
Vous avez calculé votre mensualisation en vous basant sur du réel 
C'est archi faut

Votre contrat aurait du être calculé ainsi
Contrat en année complète 
36 semaines x 29 heures = 1044 heures 
16 semaines x 36 heures = 576 heures 
Total 1620 heures / 12 = 135 heures mensualisées 

La mensualisation 
36 semaines x 29 heures x 4,48€ / 12 = 389,76€
16 semaines x 36 heures x 4,48€ / 12 = 215,04€
= 604,80€ brut 
= 471,99€ net


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Entre avril 2022 et mars 2023 combien de semaines ne deviez vous pas travailler 
Est ce plus de 5 semaines ?


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

oui 6 semaines non travaillées


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

plus 4 semaines de mes congés en aout et 1 semaine en décembre


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Ok donc 5 semaines pour toi et 1 semaine supplémentaire pour le parent 
Ca te fait donc un contrat en année incomplète sur 46 semaines 

Avec 36 semaines écoles et 11 semaines vacances 

La mensualisation
36 semaines x 29 heures x 4,48€ / 12 = 389,76€
11 semaines x 36 heures x 4,48€ / 12 = 147,84€
= 537,60€ brut
= 419, 54€ net


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

oui mais elle a pas voulu faire comme ça, elle m 'a dit de toute façon en septembre je vous licencie donc j' ai fait au réel lissé sur l'année et c est moi qui suis dans l'ennui maintenant pour calculer tout


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Donc tu vois qu'avec tes 174,73€ on est loin du compte


----------



## booboo (13 Septembre 2022)

"Elle" n'a pas voulu ..... mais "elle" doit respecter la CCN.
En vous embauchant, elle devient parent employeur et doit donc respecter les règles.

Il n'est pas trop tard pour faire valoir vos droits......


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Elle doit tout te refaire 

Normalement tu aurais du percevoir 
419,54€ chaque mois d'avril à fin août 
Soit 2097,70€
Et elle t'a payer 873,75€

Elle te doit donc 1224,05€ sur les salaires 
Plus les CP acquis entre avril et le 31 mai 
Plus les CP acquis entre le 1er juin et le 2 septembre


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Le contrat de travail qu'elle t'a fait n'est pas légal et elle en est responsable 

De p'us elle ne t'a pas fait signer d'avenant pour septembre donc pas de modification du contrat initial


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Je suppose qu'elle ne t'a pas non plus payé tes congés payés acquis depuis que tu as commencé ?


----------



## coco 72 (13 Septembre 2022)

elle m'a payé mes congés il ne reste que ceux de juin, juillet, aout


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Elle t'a payer combien ? 
Et comment elle a calculé le montant 

Tu as des enfants de moins de 15 ans ?


----------

